# dr pepper elk tacos



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just made some elk tacos in the crockpot. I seasoned the elk roast with taco seasoning and added some water and chopped up an onion with it and threw it in the crock pot. About half way through I drained most of the juices and added dr pepper, after a couple more hours I shredded the elk meat, drained more of the juice/dr pepper and then re-added more dr pepper and put the shredded meat back in for another hour. It turned out delicious for the tacos! a pretty nice sweet taste and a little bite to it with the dr pepper instead of coke. Easy to do and a nice change from the other crock pot elk I've done.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It sounds pretty good utahgolf and I'm suprised no one's hit on it. It can be a tough crowd here sometimes. I mean, hell, no ones hit on my squirrel gumbo either. :lol:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah, just an easy recipe I guess, and pics are always helpful to get a few more hits. But I really did enjoy this one, I know a lot of people add coke when doing home made pulled pork but dr pepper sounded better with elk for some reason and it was pretty tasty.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> yeah, just an easy recipe I guess, and pics are always helpful to get a few more hits. But I really did enjoy this one, I know a lot of people add coke when doing home made pulled pork but dr pepper sounded better with elk for some reason and it was pretty tasty.


Man, I love Dr Pepper but I'm staying away from soda these days.

Yeah, pics help.

A lot of it is about the title, that's what makes them look. Maybe you could change "Dr Pepper to "Budweiser" Anything with "2nd Amendment", or "AR-15" is hot now. Downside of those titles are that grumpy old men will come on and call ya names. "SFW" still gets attention. Punctuation marks help; lots of asterisks are best. "Option 2" and "HB141" are dead. The word "poaching" is great and fitting for a recipe.

Good luck.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Goob, you forgot wolves and convention tags. Those two still really stir them up also. We also are coming up on the big game counts. That's an attention grabber too.

The DP tacos sounds yummy. A favorite recipe of my wife ( I like it too) is to marinate poultry strips in 7up, sprite or squirt for 1/2 a day before grilling. Hmmm, I could go for some of that right now. |-O-| :EAT:


----------

